# 802.11a Wireless



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Linksys WAP54A Wireless 802.11a Access Point, $271 @ Amazon

http://www.linksys.com/Products/product.asp?grid=22&prid=428
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000066JQS

Requires Linksys WPC54A Wireless 802.11a PC Card to get 72Mbps, $117 @Amazon (otherwise 54MBps)

http://www.linksys.com/Products/product.asp?prid=430&grid=22
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000066JQT

Anyone have real experience with 802.11a? At work we love the wireless, but the speed is noticable. Looking just at the Linksys hardware, for double the price you can get 7x the speed (5x if not using special NIC)?

Wondering how truthful that is???


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Well online manual says that 72Mbps turbo mode does not work on XP. Its the little things like that which can kill you


----------

